
Presidential Transition Enhancement Act of 2019 (Passed 03/2020) - cheschire
https://congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-bill/394
======
chadcmulligan
More discussion here [https://www.countable.us/bills/s394-116-presidential-
transit...](https://www.countable.us/bills/s394-116-presidential-transition-
enhancement-act-of-2019)

